# What Your Favorite Fish to Pier Fish For?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine used to be King Mackerel. There is something very special about seeing a King throwing a cigar minnow to him and working him up. Like hand feeding a wild animal. I still like it, but,

My favorite fish to fish for from a pier is Pompano in clear water. I love to see them coming down the beachand pitch a jig to them. That has become my favorite fish to sight fish for in our area. To be completely honest I would rather see them coming in 1s ,2s and 3s than in large schools, it seems more rewarding to fool a single than have a whole school chase a jig. I love that stuff. 

What is your favorite fish to fish for from a pier?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

ling is my favorite...when you get first shot on one it is an awesome feeling

second is tarpon...watching them eat is really cool

third is kings...seeing a big pop up out of no were and eat you is pretty cool


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Massive grouper on the NAS Pier, they will hit you like a freight train


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ihave several

1. Ling 

2. King

3. Grouper from NAS


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (2/9/2010)*Massive grouper on the NAS Pier, they will hit you like a freight train




Dude, if you can vouch me and help me catch some grouper off the pier ( when season opens up ), would be grateful. If you do any surf fishing, I'll give you one of my heavy duty spikes


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the pompano answer.



For me, I have to say 5-8 lb. Chicken dolphin. Because they don't come often, when you hook 'em they go batshit crazy and run like hell.



Second would be Bo-Bo's on light tackle when they come in super shallow. No where to go but out, & they run like hell to get there.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with Curtis..Pomps and Kings..Bobos are a blast too...The Sailfish were INSANE


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Ling are number one followed by Tapron and Pompano


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing like a monster jack crevelle to test your muscle and your tackle. Not the trophyfeeling of catching a gulf coast game fish but ya get what you came out there for....screamin drag and a bowed up rod.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I luv to snobble for kings in the summer

fish jigs in the springand UL fish small live LYs for spanish in the fall

andcatch sheepshead in the winter!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Croaker and Pinfish:hungry:doh:letsdrink

When I was a kid, our biggest thrill was fishing off Ft. Pickens at night fer shark...Also throwing the nets on big pods of squid, them jokers were fun to bring up squirting that ink everywhere.....BoBo's off the pier are always fun too!!! Heck anything big that would run down all the other lines going over and under:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I Would have to say Cobia is my favorite. Like Ben said, there is no other feeling like having a first shot! pompano would have to be my second, especially in super clear water.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

whiting... no lie.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothin like a big shark for drag screamin, rod bowin action.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

hands down tarpon. they can be so hungry and sometimes they'll eat anything, but tricking spooky, picky fish... simply no better feeling than that moment when time seems to stand still between seeing them eat, setting with every ounce of energy you can find in you, and the almost immediate jump or walk. might only be 1.5 seconds, but it seems like 3 minutes in my mind and those memories are burned in my head forever.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

cow rays :letsparty

not really probably cobia, then tarpon, then kings or bobos.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Bluefish on topwaters .



man I can hardly wait !


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Topwater Blues 

Getting your fish jacked by a bull shark.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

BAIT....................=..............Pin fishand little Croakers


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Kings and hardtails....... Yep.............hardtails........don't kock it till you try it......:usaflag

The kids really enjoy catching them too! Nothing like a smiling kid catching fish and smiling....


----------



## lureslinger (Oct 5, 2007)

My favorite is spanish mackerel. Part of the fun is that I also catch kings, reds, big black drum and a bunch of other things while going for the spanish, using casting spoons I either made or customized.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

imma have to say ling, tarpon, pomps, then kings and bobos, although i love seein a sail or two jump


----------

